# Cadence FXA 4060



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I picked this up from ebay on the auction that was mislabeled and I got this super cheap for 28 shipped, obviously this is a steal and was a mistake, but here is the amp... this will probably take me several weeks to get installed, but for now here are some pics

Shipping was fast from Cadence direct with tracking.
Packaged was double boxed with a nice original box for this amp. remember this was refurbished
Came with manual, mounting screws and new harness for high level inputs and three different box wrenches needed for connectors -- would be nice to see single size, but not very common

overall can't do much better on the shipping

The amp seems very solid and well built, shipping weight was 10 pounds.

The amps looks new other than some smudges on the front you can see in the pics, almost looks like some nail polish smudges.

Amp has full range, high or low pass crossover adjustable from 30-250hz, knob is large and can easily be turned with fingers as well as a slot for screwdriver or even a quarter.
4 RCA inputs as well as high level inputs for all four channels
It also has a bass boost switch- on or off no adjustment (need to read manual to figure out where it is set at)

power and speaker connections look nice, but they are the kind that point down and not sure how they are effected y the plastic end cap.


well that's it for now until I can get it in down the road... sorry I am not the best picture taker



PS. I am looking for another 4 or 2 channel to match (cheap)


----------



## kknack (May 21, 2007)

I got what I think is the silver version of those, 2 2x60 and 1 300x1. They seem like pretty decent amps, especially for the price (all 3 were under $100 total with shipping I think). I have yet to find a use for them, I mostly got them to play around with stuff.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I am actually looking for another black one right now.. seems to be decent amps, but will know more when I install it.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

An update... After I made the last post I decided to go out and install this in the suburban.

I was going to make it an addition to the Clarion apa4101 that was already in there, but that stared to be too much of a pain and didn't really need 2 amps yet.
*
Running*
Alpine 9885 -->fxa-4060--> crystal mobile sound components and IDQ15 d2

*I will start with the cons, because there were only a few.*
1. I was using a cordless drill to mount and the placement of the mounting holes and the upper shroud are a pain if you don't have a long enough driver.... basically the chuck from the drill made it impossible to point it straight down.

2. When mounting on uneven surface be cautious about how much torque applied to mounting hole, will warp plastic somewhat easily... backed it off a little and was fine

3. three different size hex bolts for speakers and power - plus side allen wrenches for each were included. I just think can't we just have one size

4. bass boost - don't really like it anywhere, but on this it is just on or off, no adjustment

*pros*

1. speaker and wire connectors were easy to use, put the wire in and torque it down, no problems with stripping screws or anything like that.

2. Very large gain and freq pots - can use a flathead or your fingers to adjust. They turn smoothly and again really easy to use

3. defeatable crossover, I am using them, but all the channels can be set to full range

*listening*

Before I installed this I was running the clarions in 4 channel mode to 6.5 comps in front doors and 6x9's in year.

I ditched the 6x9's, added the IDQ15 and hooked channels 1&2 bridged to idq and crystal comps to channels 3&4

the amps is able to drive the sub ok, it is lacking in some power and headroom, but not unexpected for this amp.... overall much better bass response and able to drive the comps very well..

the fronts are in a bad location, low in doors with mid and tweet behind your legs.... surprisingly this still results in good staging, but horrible top end.

*Overall this amp works great, easy to use and work with and I would recommend to to people as a good value for the money. I would love to get another one to make a complete setup and get a little more power to my sub.*

If I get another one I will be installing my cd2's and rs225's up front

*questions someone might ask*

is it easy to install - *Yes (mostly)*
Is it easy to use -* absolutely*
Does it do rated power - *most likely, maybe even better... seemed to do pretty good for it's ratings*
would you recommend -* yes, but not at website listed prices  *
would you buy one again - *yes, someone find me a 4100 cheap
*


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll add to your review if you don't mind...

I picked up the FXA-4100 and had similar feelings on it. I agree that not having any "feet" makes the install kind of a pain. The only other thing worth mentioning in my particular install is that even though it's stated that the terminals accept 4GA power/ground, I had a difficult time with this. I'm running the Knu Kollossus Flecks and it was just a bit too much wire for the Cadence. I just did the install last night and by the time I finished it was too late to set the gains by ear (I'm in an apartment), so I can only give that information for now. I plan on finishing everything up after work, so hopefully I can give better input at that time.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

CodeMan said:


> The only other thing worth mentioning in my particular install is that even though it's stated that the terminals accept 4GA power/ground, I had a difficult time with this. I'm running the Knu Kollossus Flecks and it was just a bit too much wire for the Cadence.


In fairness to Cadence, the Knu Kolossus wire is typically a bit oversized. So it will probably take a standard 4 ga without any trouble.


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

khail19 said:


> In fairness to Cadence, the Knu Kolossus wire is typically a bit oversized. So it will probably take a standard 4 ga without any trouble.


Very true. I'm not really complaining as Cadence has been great to all of us with their service and willingness to help. Just pointing it out to those who may be running an oversized 4 GA like myself. The pros of their amp lines far outweigh the minor cons, IMO.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, terminals seem accurate, knuconceptz stuff is bigger than rated.... I used some 8g on mine


----------

